# Trolley's Last Offense + Swished Kid = Bad Afternoon



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 11, 2011)

Trolley, our 2.5 year old Great Pyrenees, has bitten his LAST goat today. I came home to THREE goats (our buck plus 2 does) will bloodied heads and ears. That's his last straw. Know of anybody that wants a good outside guard dog?  We have done everything to try to get him to stop and nothing is working. I really don't want suggestions about this since I'm so done with this dog. I just need some emotional support.

Plus, I found one of Drama Mama's 2 week old kids... the doeling... swished to death under the shelter. It appears she was laid on, but at that age, I would think she would be able to wiggle herself out from under whoever. Her sale was pending. So, I've got to call this guy and let him know. I'm afraid he will think that I'm not taking good care of our goats since 3 of them are bloody and another died. 

On top of that, the lady who also wanted the Nubian buckling I wanted called today and said she had decided to get him. That was AFTER me and my husband had made plans to go down tomorrow night.

Y'all think about me when you say your prayers tonight because I'm bound to be committed if anything else happens tonight.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 11, 2011)

Sounds like you are right and the LGD needs to go to another home. Maybe some other type of animal like alpacas or something. Or just simply an outside dog for a family. 

You sure have had a rough few days. I hope it gets better for you soon!


----------



## PattySh (Feb 11, 2011)

Sorry to hear all that has happened. Last fall my friend answered a craigslist ad for a young buck. She made an appt the nite before to go see him telling the lady if all was well with him she'd take him and pay cash. I think the appt was 10am or so and the trip was about an hour after she loaded a large crate on a truck that is hard on gas. She picked me up on the way and we got there a few minutes early. We waited in the car for quite a while after knocking on the door, a lady finally comes out and my friend introduced herself. Woman says casually "OH I sold him earlier this morning, some guy called and could get here earlier!!" then acted like it was ok and asked us if we wanted to buy some rabbits instead.  She had my friends cell phone#. How rude was that! My friend was some steaming mad.


----------



## warthog (Feb 11, 2011)

You really are having a tough run just recently, and it sure does sound like you dog needs a new home.

Hope things get better for you soon.


----------



## glenolam (Feb 11, 2011)

Bummer.  I'm really sorry to hear all that.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Feb 11, 2011)

That is a bummer.  It's so frustrating when it feels like everything's going wrong.  I've been a bit too familiar with that feeling myself lately.  

12 months is one thing, but 2.5 years is another.  I don't blame you!

PattySh- Yikes!  That's exceptionally rude.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 11, 2011)

It's true that not all Pyrs are cut out for LGD work....just like some hounds won't hunt.  I'm sorry it didn't work out.

I'm sorry you're having a crappy week.  Been there...got the T-shirt.

That bites about the kid....


----------



## RoeDylanda (Feb 12, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your troubles  and I hope rehoming the dog goes well. Surely your buyer will understand that accidents happen, and if he doesn't he might be more trouble than he's worth. Good luck to you!


----------



## TigerLilly (Feb 12, 2011)

I feel your pain...the aussie I just got is going through this with  chickens. Not fun, but so far, so good. She, too, will be history if she turns out to be untrainable...


----------

